# B414 starter questions



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pulled my starter apart again for a better look. To my untrained eye, everything looks good. Here are some pictures I took today. Tell me what you think. What would be the indicator that I need new brushes? Strarter turns fine with no load but very slowly under load. There are no shops that can rebuild it in the area so I am trying to do it myself before I send it off.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here they are


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*starter*

everything looks okay, do you have a multi-meter? you could test for opens,shorts or grounds, how are the bushings? fit the end frames on the armature and see if you can wiggle them side to side, there should be very little play in them. if it has a center bushing it will probably be bad. my experience has been that bad bushings cause a lot of starter drag under load. if your brushes are wore more than half, replace them. be sure to check the solenoid as well. hope this helps........dieselman.


----------



## pepsipete2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,i have a 1961 b275 ih. I took care of my problems and found a starter from a truck


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

dieselman said:


> everything looks okay, do you have a multi-meter? you could test for opens,shorts or grounds, how are the bushings? fit the end frames on the armature and see if you can wiggle them side to side, there should be very little play in them. if it has a center bushing it will probably be bad. my experience has been that bad bushings cause a lot of starter drag under load. if your brushes are wore more than half, replace them. be sure to check the solenoid as well. hope this helps........dieselman.


The starter turns great. The center bearing is smooth and has very little drag and everything is tight. I don't have a new brush to compare the old brushes to but they are making flush contact with the commutator. It spins very well with no load. Thanks.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Starter Update*

Pulled my starter down again and decided to replace the brushes. I am looking for a parts house that can get these. Any suggestions?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Is correct starter type fitted??

Diesel = Lucas M45G

Gasoline + LPG = LucasM418-G Should be stamped into body of motor??

Attach a digital multimeter to the Earth & + treminals on motor and monitpr voltage whilst starting, would not expect voltage to fall below 10.0volts under load.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is the correct starter. I would like to keep the original method of engaging the starter as opposed to a new starter with the bendix solenoid. Can I get these brushes at NAPA? Anyone have a PN for the brushes? Found instructions on how to build a homemade growler and I'm thinking about doing it unless someone can advise a way to test the armature for shorts without it. Here is the link to the homemade growler.

Popular Mechanics - Google Books


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, this weekend I decided to give my brushes one more chance before I replace them. I undercut the mica on the commutator and polished it up with some 180g sandpaper. The mica is supposed to be undercut to 1/32 but because I have no way of measuring that, I cut down to about a millimeter. I also checked the armature for shorts with a test light and everything turned out good. I gave the brushes a good polishing on the contact surface with the 180g and put everything back together. I was in a bit of a hurry at this point and went ahead a put the started back on the tractor before a bench tested it. Hooked it up and gave it some juice and.......................it barely turns. With no load it spins very slow, lots of arcing and smoking. I must have a short somewhere but I didn't have time to investigate. Back to the ole drawing board.


----------

